# DTN on Corn and Nitrogen Needs.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From DTN/Progressive Farmer.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/06/12/time-adjust-fertilizer-program


----------

